# Teichfolie wölbt sich



## Bimpf (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Forum,

wir sind absolute Neulinge in Teichfragen: Wir haben unseren Teich (ca. 3x5 Meter) anlegen lassen, und seit einiger Zeit wölbt sich die Folie am Boden zu einer großen Blase aus (Faulgase?) Wie behebt man das und wie kann man dem vorbeugen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe...

Reiner


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Reiner :willkommen

Ist denn schon Wasser im Teich ? Denn das würde ja bedeuten, das dort mächtig was von unten drücken würde.  

Oder ist noch kein Wasser drin ? Dann kann Grundwasser diese Blase hervorrufen.


----------



## Bimpf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Uwe,

ja es ist schon Wasser drin, ca. 1.60 m Wassersäule. Genau dieser hohe Druck macht mich eben auch misstrauisch. Noch irgendeine Idee?

Viele Grüße,
Reiner


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Reiner

Auch von mir erstmal :willkommen 

Hm das hört sich aber merkwürdig an 

Außer Grundwasser bzw. Oberflächenwasser käme mir da gerade keine andere Idee.
Wenn sich unter der Folie Wasser sammelt und, im Querschnitt gesehen, mit der Wassersäule im Teich gleich ist hebt die Folie ab.

Es könnte auch ein Leck vorhanden sein in der Folie.
Wenn Wasser am Grund durch die Folie austritt und nicht im Erdreich versickert herrscht unter der Folie der gleiche Druck wie im Teich und auch hier würde die Folie abheben.

Wäre es denn Möglich ein Bild davon zu machen?
Dann können wir uns hier im Forum ein besseres "Bild" machen


----------



## Bimpf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Daniel,

ich sehe mal zu, dass ich ein Bild schicken kann. Es ist nicht leicht zu fotografieren, vor allem weil es gerade regnet...
Grundwasser ist ausgeschlossen, nur 3 m entfernt ist ein ebenso tiefer Lichtschacht, da ist alles trocken. Könnte Oberflächenwasser so lange unversickert bleiben?

LG, Reiner


----------



## juergen-b (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

hallo rainer,

da ist wasser unter der folie ......... egal woher ........ vermutlich aber undichter teich ......... und dieses wasser fließt schneller nach wie es im erdreich versickern kann ........ also suchen woher.


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo nochmal

Das wäre gut wenn das mit den Bildern klappen könnte 



			
				Bimpf schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte Oberflächenwasser so lange unversickert bleiben?



hm, das kommt auf die Bodenschichten an. Hast du Lehmigen Boden gehabt beim Teichaushub?

Wo ich meinen Teich gebaut habe hatte ich im Bauloch wenn es geregnet hat noch Tage später Wasser drin.

Dann wäre da noch die möglichkeit eines Lecks. 

Aber Luft bzw. Gas kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Bimpf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Klingt einleuchtend. Ich warte mal ein wenig, der Wasserstand des Teiches müsste ja zurückgehen, oder?


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*



			
				Bimpf schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt einleuchtend. Ich warte mal ein wenig, der Wasserstand des Teiches müsste ja zurückgehen, oder?



Ja müsste er, allerdings auffällig schnell.
das wäre dann aber nicht gut.
Wenn es eine Firma gemacht hat würde ich im falle eines Lecks reklamieren und den Schaden beheben lassen.


----------



## Bimpf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

So, jetzt habe ich einmal zwei Fotos gemacht. Eines zeigt die Gesamtansicht, das andere soll die Wölbung zeigen - das ist aber sehr schlecht zu sehen, auf der rechten Bildseite aber erkennbar (Größe etwa 1 m Durchmesser, 50 cm Höhe). Hilft das zur Diagnose? Ich kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, woher das Wasser kommt, der Teich scheint eigentlich kein Wasser zu verlieren.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps,
Reiner


----------



## Jürgen E (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Rainer,
wenn du wasserundurchlässigen Boden hast, wird der Wasserspiegel im Teich auch nicht sinken, wenn das Wasser durch ein Leck unter die Folie gerät.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Reiner

Ist nur so ein Gedanke , aber könnte es sein, das man evtl. zum Schutz der eigentlichen Teichfolie noch eine zweite am Grund darüber gelegt hat wegen den Steinen?
Also man sagt ja, das man Folienreste nehmen kann als Ersatz für Vlies wenn man z.B. größere Steine in den Teich legen möchte.

Ich würde einfach mal nachfragen bei den Verantwortlichen, wenn du den Teich nicht selber gemacht hast.
Sollen die sich das mal anschauen 

Weil letztendlich musst du das eh tun, wir können hier nur Raten 
Ich vermute entweder das Leck im Teich mit undurchlässigen Boden oder eben die Sache mit der "Schutzfolie" über der eigentlichen Teichfolie.

Was du evtl. noch machen könntest.
Nehme mal einen größeren Stock, wenn möglich abgerundet also nicht spitz und drücke mal leicht auf diese Erhebungen.
Und schaue dann mal was passiert. Ob die Blase wandert oder ob irgendwo Wasserverwirbelungen entstehen.


----------



## Bimpf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo Daniel,

danke für alle Tipps. Ich werde mal ausprobieren, ob sich die Blase "verschieben" lässt und frage auch mal bei den Verantwortlichen nach. Wenn ich klarer sehe, melde ich mich!

LG, Reiner


----------



## Lowder (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo,

ich greife das Thema nochmals auf auch wenn es schon en Jahr zurückliegt 
Ich habe einen Teich 7*4*1,50m mit neuer Teichfolie gebaut. Unter der Teichfolie ist nochmal eine Teichfolie (alt mit ein paar Löchern). 
Das ging jetzt so ca. 6 Wochen gut, aber mittlerweile hebt sich die neue Folie dermaßen ab, so dass an manchen Stellen gar kein Wasser mehr vorhanden ist.
Stark kann der Druck von unten nicht sein, da an der Stelle wo die Wasserpumpe liegt oder dort wo Pflanzkübel stehen keine Blasen entstehen.

Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich das am besten wieder gerade bügeln?
Die alte Folie komplett herauszunehmen ist mir nicht möglich da diese unter riesiegen (und ich meine riesig) Steinen liegt die nur mit einem kleinen Bagger anzuheben wären.

Bringt es evtl. etwas die neue Teichfolie mit Kies zu beschweren?

Gruß und Dank
lowder


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo lowder,

Waren im alten Teich noch Pflanzen oder tote Tiere?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Lowder (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Nein der war komplett leer gepumpt und ich hab ihn noch gereinigt.
Ich denke dass Wasser an der Seite zwischen den Folien laufen kann.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

ok, dann hat Deine alte Folie doch zu wenig Löcher 

Das ist echt ein Problem, da wird nur beschweren helfen,
womöglich den kompletten Grund, aber vielleicht weiß ja
noch jemand was besseres.

Viel Glück
Andy


----------



## newman71 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo,
also durch Wasser kann die Blase eigentlich nicht entstehen, da der Wasserdruck von unten größer sein müsste, als dies durch die Auflast des Wassers im Teich entgegengesetzt wirkt. Das wäre eigentlich nur möglich, wenn Dein Teich in einer Mulde liegt und seitlich einfließende Wasseradern aus dem Hang einen entsprechenden Druck aufbauen. ..und entsprechend Deiner Bilder ist ja außenrum alles eben, oder. Auch zwischen zwei Folien kann eigentlich kein Wasser gelangen, da das Eigengewicht des Wassers im Teich viel zu stark nach außen in die Seitenwände drückt.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass Du auch eine Setzung in der Sohle hast und in der Mitte unter der Wölbung ein Körper liegt, der sich nicht pressen lässt. (Stein o.ä.)

Ich denke auch eher an Faulgase. ....wer oder was auch immer da drunter liegen mag

Uwe


----------



## Lowder (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hmmmm und wie würde man solche faulgase rausbekommen (auf Dauer)?


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hi.

Ich "glaube" nicht an Faulgase....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1102/?q=blase+folie

Die Folie kann sehr wohl zwischen zwei Wasserschichten aufschwimmen, wie man sieht/liest. :?
Stefan löste das Problem damals (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) so, dass man mit vereinten Kräften vorsichtig die Folie zur Seite gehebelt und einen Saugschlauch nach unten geschoben hatte. Dann wurde das Wasser abgepumpt und der Teich war fast wie vorher.
Irgendwo hatte er das mal hier im Forum niedergeschrieben, aber bitte nicht fragen wo. 

@Lowder
Hast Du unterdessen mal getestet, ob die Beule nun nachgibt oder nicht? Wenn es abgerutschtes  Erdreich ist, dürfte Abpumpen nämlich schwierig werden.
Leider erkenne ich auf dem Foto gar nichts. Könntest Du im Dunkeln mit Blitzlicht ein neues Foto machen? Vielleicht sieht man es dann besser.... am Besten schräg von der Seite rein fotografieren, damit der Blitz nicht spiegelt.

Wann und wie ist denn das Problem aufgetreten? Schlagartig von heute auf morgen oder schleichend? Evtl. gabs einen heftigen Regenguss zu der Zeit und es lief Wasser hinter die Folie?


----------



## Lowder (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Also ich werd morgen mal Bilder machen und testen, denn isch hab hier noch gar keine Bilder eingestellt 
Also aufgetreten ist es erst nach ca 6 Wochen, davor war alles in Ordnung.
Wie gesagt ich teste mal was ich wohin schieben kann und berichte.

Gruß und Dank
lowder


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hallo.



> denn isch hab hier noch gar keine Bilder eingestellt


 Jetzt wo Du es sagst. 
Hab ich mir doch tatsächlich Bilder aus 2008 angesehen und falsch eingeordnet.


----------



## Lowder (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

So jetzt hab ich doch noch kurz 3 Bilder gemacht (naja nicht die beste Quali aber ich denk man sieht was los ist )
Bin auch mal reingestiegen in den Teich, die Blasen lassen sich verschieben bzw sehr leicht runterdrücken. Am den Bildern erkennt man auch das da wo der Pumpenschlauch und so liegt, dass dort die Folie eben ist.
Bin aber immer noch ratlos 

Gruß
lowder


----------



## andreas w. (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

hi lowder, mal ´ne ganz andere idee:

hast du irgendwie die möglichkeit, mit einem schlauch VORSICHTIG unter die folie zu gelangen und mal zu schauen, ob´s wirklich gas oder wasser ist?

wenn du das drückende medium (klingt immer gut) dadurch an die oberfläche leiten kannst, kann das "wasauchimmer" dann ab- oder in den teich geleitet werden. je nachdem was es ist.

ist vielleicht einen versuch wert, selbst wenn etwas wasser zeitweise rausgepumpt werden muss. denk mal drüber nach, ciao.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Hmmm, bei den paar Steinchen dürfte es
ja kein Problem sein die Folie nochmal 
rauszunehmen. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Lowder (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

Jup das werd ich auch machen, aber Frage ist kann ich den Teich dann irgendwie beschweren damit er unten bleibt?


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfolie wölbt sich*

uups, da hatte ich übersehen, dass es derweil noch andere beiträge zum thema gab.

noch ´ne idee: wenn wie gesagt, zwei folien übereinander liegen (hatte ich jetzt so verstanden) kann man eine drainage zwischen die folien bringen?

somit ist immer etwas "raum" zwischen den folien und gase und flüssigkeiten können abgeleitet werden, bzw können keinen solchen druck aufbauen.


----------

